# Game in Progress: Werewolf Forum Game II!



## Mime454

I have ran several versions(some of them incredibly complicated) of this game at forums.macrumors.com so I know what I'm doing. If you are even remotely interested in playing, feel free to ask any questions.

*Game*: Werewolf- similar to the "Mafia" party game if you've ever played it.

*Sides*: Werewolves and villagers.

Objectives:

For villagers and the species among them to eliminated all the werewolves among them. For werewolves to attain a majority in the village.

*Game Play*: Before the game begins, roles will be assigned randomly or at the "game god's" discretion. After that has been done, gameplay will begin during the *Day *time. At this time, villagers will have 24 hours to place their votes for whom they think is a wolf. In order to place a vote, you must *bold *the selected player's name (Example: *Agent A*). At the end of the 24 hour day, that player will be lynched and through the narrative it his alignment(wolf or villager) will be revealed. After that, night will immediately begin.

During the night, wolves and other special players will send their PM's to the game god(for this game, me). Night will end with a revelatory narrative after all of the PM's are received or 24 hours, whichever comes first.

Special Players:

Wolves: Wolves will be told of their alignment before the start of gameplay by the game god via private message. From that point on, they are free to contact each other to strategize and to plan their night's kill. During the night they will send a PM to the game god with their decision of a villager to kill.

Seer: Each night the seer is able to send a PM to the game god which will reveal the role, or lack there of, of the selected player. This will be kept private and will not be revealed in the narrative. The seer can reveal it to the village if he or she wishes, but in doing so they are put in great danger of wolf attack.

Hunter: Each night the hunter will send a PM to the game god to protect a single player. If the wolves choose to kill this player, the attack will be nullified. The hunter cannot protect the same person 2x in a row. The hunter can protect his or her self.

Miscellaneous Rules:

No players other than the wolves are allowed to message each other at any time during the game about the happenings of the game. I cannot police this, but if you receive a message from another player dealing with gameplay, you are encouraged to report it to protect the integrity of the game.

The game will end after all the wolves have been lynched or after the wolves become a majority of the village.

*These roles are designed for 10 players. More sign ups will result in refinement and addition of roles.*

Please sign up and ask questions now! I promise it's a lot of fun!

Players:

1.sueb4653 lynched, wolf

2.brancsikia339

3.Golden State Vivs lynched wolf

4.Malakyoma Killed by wolves

5.gripen lynched, a villager

6.mantid42 killed by wolves

7.sinensispsyched

8.Agent A killed by wolves

9. Hierodula

10.AndrewNisip killed by wolves

11.dtuck91 lynched, villager

12.alan2296 lynched, villager

13.cassani98killed inactivity

14.

15.


----------



## sueb4653

in


----------



## brancsikia339

in


----------



## Golden State Vivs

In.


----------



## Malakyoma

in.


----------



## gripen

in


----------



## Ckowsky

In


----------



## sinensispsyched

In!


----------



## agent A

Why not? I'm in!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wanna die again, A?


----------



## hierodula

in


----------



## aNisip

room for one more?

Edit: in


----------



## Mime454

AndrewNisip said:


> room for one more?


Room for as many as want to sign up. The more signups, the more interesting because I will get to refine and add some roles!


----------



## Mime454

If we reach 12 players, the following changes will occur:

Wolves will be given special powers.

Instead of 2 normal wolves, we will have.

-1 Alpha wolf. A wolf with the ability to infect another player, turning them into a wolf.

-1 kamikaze wolf. A wolf that when lynched, is able to take one player with them.

Instead of a seer, we will have:

Detective agency, a group of two villagers who are able to communicate via PM and scan 1 player, dead or alive, each night.


----------



## agent A

I will be an agent lol


----------



## brancsikia339

I'd add the two different wolves anyway!


----------



## Mime454

brancsikia339 said:


> I'd add the two different wolves anyway!


It offsets the power balance too easily. The wolves would win on or before day 3 almost certainly.


----------



## aNisip

can i be paired with gsv or gripen...or at least be on the same "team" ? i know them the best and think would do very well with them as partners...if not, i understand...


----------



## Mime454

AndrewNisip said:


> can i be paired with gsv or gripen...or at least be on the same "team" ? i know them the best and think would do very well with them as partners...if not, i understand...


If you would have messaged me about it, I might have considered. Now...not so much.


----------



## dtuck91

Ill be in again.


----------



## alan2296

Can I join in as well?


----------



## Mime454

Anyone else?


----------



## Mime454

The additional roles in post 14 will be added. I'm aiming to start on Saturday around 1pm Central. Sign ups remain open until then.


----------



## Mime454

Today's your last chance!


----------



## Cassani98

in


----------



## gripen

Hey Mime you forget? We all waiting


----------



## hierodula

ya lol


----------



## sueb4653

The villiagers all gathered around the bonfire they had made,this was not a joyus occasion they were afraid and worried wondering when the next murder would happen and who would be the next victim........as the night wore on the fear grew who would be next..............


----------



## Mime454

Oops. Forgot about you guys. In car right now. Will start as soon as I get home. I can't italicize narratives from my ipad.


----------



## agent A

Mime454 said:


> Oops. Forgot about you guys. In car right now. Will start as soon as I get home. I can't italicize narratives from my ipad.


_i just did_


----------



## Mime454

agent A said:


> _i just did_


Ohh. I didn't know that forum markup would work. Game will start very soon then.


----------



## Mime454

_The holiday season had arrived in mantidville, alongside it crazy holiday shoppers, ungrateful children and a mysterious series of killings. The first murder, and the first step in the village's descent to madness was the slaughter of _*Gripen*_'s only son. _

_Based upon the clever reconstruction of the town's detective agency, the murder went something like this. A very heavy man must have snuck down the chimney, exciting the small children who was expecting Santa Clause. The killer quickly ended the child's life with what, according to blood splatter analysis, must have been a set of metal claws. Curiously, a large chunk of fur was found in the chimney. Further investigation revealed it to be canine. _*Gripen*_ did not own any dogs. _

It is now day one. Day one will end Sunday at 7PM central.


----------



## aNisip

Okay I know we are in game mode...but that was a pretty grusome death to start out the game lol


----------



## Mime454

AndrewNisip said:


> Okay I know we are in game mode...but that was a pretty grusome death to start out the game lol


Just trying to get everyone in the holiday spirit!


----------



## gripen

Pore thing. That is why I was always a cat person. You just can't trust dogs.


----------



## hierodula

gripen said:


> Pore thing. That is why I was always a cat person. You just can't trust dogs.


----------



## Malakyoma

I'm more of a mantis person  So I guess its safe to assume Gripen isnt the killer here. I dont see why he would need to escape up the chimney if he was.


----------



## gripen

You never know it could be a clever trick. Oh wait I am condemning myself...


----------



## dtuck91

I wonder who it is :shifty:


----------



## Malakyoma

So who's willing to cast the first vote? We only have a few hours with no leads.


----------



## Malakyoma

I know its past the date, but we have no votes. I was feeding mantids and didnt make it back in time. If it could still count, I'll vote *dtuck*


----------



## gripen

We have till 7 tonight


----------



## Malakyoma

gripen said:


> We have till 7 tonight


Lol oops. lack of sleep must be getting to me. I thought it was AM not PM


----------



## sueb4653

so where was everyone last night what where you doing

I was having dinner at the time of the murder


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> so where was everyone last night what where you doing
> 
> I was having dinner at the time of the murder


You _*ATE*_ Gripen's _*SON?*_


----------



## sueb4653

:blush: :blush:


----------



## brancsikia339

I don't know who to vote for. Ugh! I'll get back to u guys later

Edit: *dtuck91*


----------



## gripen

Malakyoma said:


> You _*ATE*_ Gripen's _*SON?*_


Good point! We all sue insist a liar so...As for me I was out getting some grocery's. I did not get back in time evidently


----------



## sueb4653

would be nice if we had some clues and people would talk


----------



## brancsikia339

sueb4653 said:


> would be nice if we had some clues and people would talk


Agreed


----------



## Ckowsky

Yep, I was working with my mantids,came back and Gripen's son had died!

We must find the killer! :detective:


----------



## Mime454

Hey guys, I think I know who the wolf is!


----------



## agent A

Malakyoma said:


> I'm more of a mantis person  So I guess its safe to assume Gripen isnt the killer here. I dont see why he would need to escape up the chimney if he was.


but u would  

for now i am going to vote *dtuck91* though...


----------



## hierodula

All right then, *dtuck91* gets my vote as well


----------



## Ckowsky

We have no lead, but this may be our only hope...

*Sueb4653* gets my vote.


----------



## sueb4653

maybe Mime454 is the wolf and stringing us all along


----------



## hierodula

sueb4653 said:


> maybe Mime454 is the wolf and stringing us all along


hes the game god.... hes not actually playing


----------



## sueb4653

hierodula said:


> hes the game god.... hes not actually playing


yea I know that it was a what if


----------



## dtuck91

Nooo! Im an innocent villager I swear! I was simply walking home from a huge day of holiday shopping and was surprised as everyone else. I vote brancsikia339*, *hopefully people will realize I'm not the wolf. :helpsmilie: :surrender:


----------



## gripen

I have to vote for *Sue *since she practically admitted to it.


----------



## sueb4653

I vote for *GRIPEN* since its a well know fact around the village that he didnt get along with his sister and in their last argument he told her that something bad

was gonna happen to her and that he was glad


----------



## brancsikia339

dtuck91 said:


> Nooo! Im an innocent villager I swear! I was simply walking home from a huge day of holiday shopping and was surprised as everyone else. I vote *brancsikia339, *hopefully people will realize I'm not the wolf. :helpsmilie: :surrender:


I vote for *dtuck91* now. Thank you for helping me make my decision


----------



## gripen

sueb4653 said:


> I vote for *GRIPEN* since its a well know fact around the village that he didnt get along with his sister and in their last argument he told her that something bad
> 
> was gonna happen to her and that he was glad


We can play the blame game or look at the facts


----------



## alan2296

i know that it is past due, but can i still cast my vote? i just got home. if i can i vote for *sueb4653*


----------



## agent A

whoever gets lynched first gets to be the underworld manager though

if they dont assume that responsibility by the time another member is lynched, it goes to the next to die

that will keep repeating until 1: someone assumes responsibility for it or 2: i die and take over the underworld

thank you for your understanding


----------



## Malakyoma

agent A said:


> whoever gets lynched first gets to be the underworld manager though
> 
> if they dont assume that responsibility by the time another member is lynched, it goes to the next to die
> 
> that will keep repeating until 1: someone assumes responsibility for it or 2: i die and take over the underworld
> 
> thank you for your understanding


If you want it that bad we could lynch you next


----------



## sueb4653

oh what a long day it has been with all the mud slinging as to who has done what

Agent A talking about the underworld already like he's been there before


----------



## dtuck91

Ok after recollecting what went on today I'm going to recast my vote for *Sueb4653*. The blushing seemed suspicious.


----------



## agent A

sueb4653 said:


> Agent A talking about the underworld already like he's been there before


I WAS there before :lol: 

but since the game restarted i have yet to go there

let's hope it stays that way ^_^


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I was Christmas shopping. My vote is for *Sue*.

I bet you were "having dinner" Sue, mini-Gripen roast, with a side of liver and kidney!


----------



## sueb4653

WE shall see but I know I'm innocent


----------



## aNisip

If u are innocent why are you barely defending yourself? The wolf isn't even goin to put up a struggle....lol


----------



## Mime454

dtuck91 said:


> Ok after recollecting what went on today I'm going to recast my vote for *Sueb4653*. The blushing seemed suspicious.


This is the first vote that won't count. I'll get to narrativing now.


----------



## Mime454

_*Gripen* spent most of the day inside, trying to restore his sanity and clean the blood stains from his house. The village spent most of its day pointing fingers at suspected killers. Most of those fingers, and eventually a noose, landed on *dtuck91*. _

To try to cheer *gripen* up, the village decided to allow him to watch the killer, who rumor had it was a mythical werewolf, be brought to justice. That did not happen however, as soon as soon as his untransformed body swung lifeless from the gallows, the villagers realized that they were no better than the killers themselves. Perhaps worse, for they were not mythical monsters, but mere humans driven by savagery.

It is now night 2. Get those PM's to me.


----------



## hierodula

All right, it must be *Sue *then, because she was trying to divert the attention while she made a kill..... anyways, it seemed that we were divided among the two, so i think that we should listen to GSV and the others who suspected her.


----------



## Mime454

hierodula said:


> All right, it must be *Sue *then, because she was trying to divert the attention while she made a kill..... anyways, it seemed that we were divided among the two, so i think that we should listen to GSV and the others who suspected her.


No voting at night.


----------



## hierodula

oh right, the wolf stalks lol


----------



## agent A

dtuck91, now u have to type in red font since u r dead


----------



## sueb4653

well seeing as you guys have already condemed me, I'm not gonna worry about it I have to go to work and willnot be home until after the voting is finished so what will be will be

just remember you kill off all the innocent and the wolf gets his way


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> well seeing as you guys have already condemed me, I'm not gonna worry about it I have to go to work and willnot be home until after the voting is finished so what will be will be just remember you kill off all the innocent and the wolf gets his way


Keep in mind its night right now. Only the wolf is killing people.


----------



## Mime454

_​The wolves again struck with timely efficiency and barbarity, this time at the house of *AndrewNisip*. While his parents were out at their swingers club, they wrecked his room, toppling mantids, lizards and who knows what else in a collective heap on his floor. By this time, *AndrewNisip* was huddling in a corner, and it wasn't long before the wolves were snacking on his bowels. _

_Andrew's parents returned near dawn, still out of breath to find the horrific site. __They called the police to report the murder, driving the village into a further frenzy. _

It is now Day 2. You have until midnight central time to vote.


----------



## aNisip

Pretend its in Red Font: alright first of all I would not be huddling in a corner, I would be ripping THEIR bowels out, lol...the village has lost a great friend and will be ever doomed by the creatures that lurk in the dark... ....now wolves...please pm me so I can have a chat with you on why you chose me?! C'mon, I'm out already? -.-


----------



## hierodula

*Sue* ...... nuff said


----------



## Malakyoma

I agree with Hierodula. *Sueb* was snacking on gripen's son yesterday and Andrewnisip today.


----------



## agent A

*sueb* deffo


----------



## Ckowsky

*Sue , *gets my vote.


----------



## sueb4653

oh heck no I was in bed sleeping ALL night dreaming of sugar plum faraires, dreaming about what I'm gonna get for xmas this year,

you guys are way to fast in pointing the finger with no evidence

I vote for *MANTID42*


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> oh heck no I was in bed sleeping ALL night dreaming of sugar plum faraires, dreaming about what I'm gonna get for xmas this year,
> 
> you guys are way to fast in pointing the finger with no evidence
> 
> I vote for *MANTID42*


Except you admitted to eating Gripen's son


----------



## brancsikia339

*sueb4653*


----------



## sueb4653

I did no such thing I said I was eating dinner at the time then I blushed cause I wasn't having dinner alone

and I cant say who I was having diner with

and btw I'm a vegetarian


----------



## agent A

sueb4653 said:


> I did no such thing I said I was eating dinner at the time then I blushed cause I wasn't having dinner alone
> 
> and I cant say who I was having diner with
> 
> and btw I'm a vegetarian


gripen's son was more than a vegetable! and why would u eat veggies? not nearly enough protien for u! :lol: 

but i dont need to tell u that, u r the wolf, u should be able to hunt your own prey :taz:


----------



## sueb4653

not the wolf I'm innocent

oh well choices have been made

I'm off to work now


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> not the wolf I'm innocent
> 
> oh well choices have been made
> 
> I'm off to work now


totally a wolf


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I told you *Sue* was one of the wolves! I think *dtuck* is the other, we had better be careful!!


----------



## Mime454

Golden State Vivs said:


> I told you *Sue* was one of the wolves! I think *dtuck* is the other, we had better be careful!!


That vote will count for Dtuck unless you change it in a further post.


----------



## Malakyoma

Mime454 said:


> That vote will count for Dtuck unless you change it in a further post.


Im sorry but isnt Dtuck very totally dead? and ended up being not a wolf?


----------



## Mime454

Malakyoma said:


> Im sorry but isnt Dtuck very totally dead? and ended up being not a wolf?


Yes, that's right. Oops. But never question the omniscient mime454 again! Or I'll smite you!


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Oops! I forgot dtuck was dead, I thought gripen was the first to die! My vote was for *Sue*!


----------



## Malakyoma

Golden State Vivs said:


> Oops! I forgot dtuck was dead, I thought gripen was the first to die! My vote was for *Sue*!


I think Gripen is innocent because the wolf escaped out the chimney. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## agent A

Malakyoma said:


> I think Gripen is innocent because the wolf escaped out the chimney. But I guess we'll see.


Unless he invited a fellow wolf over to do the jobWhy would a wolf go into someones house and leave a witness alive?? Maybe it was a conspiracy...


----------



## Golden State Vivs

So it looks like *Sue* is a done deal.


----------



## gripen

*Sue *if you had not said anything you would still be alive. Tsk tsk.


----------



## sueb4653

gripen like it was said why where you left alive

are you hiding something

and I still state my innocence I didnot kill your son


----------



## gripen

sueb4653 said:


> gripen like it was said why where you left alive are you hiding something and I still state my innocence I didnot kill your son


I was at the grocery store. You were having dinner... Who do you guys believe?


----------



## sueb4653

dinner with my family geesh

you guys take all out of context

and I already said I was a vegetarain


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> dinner with my family geesh you guys take all out of context and I already said I was a vegetarain


Then why did you eat Gripen's son? Seems like you're cheating on your vegetarianism. You left Gripen alive because you were full from his little boy  poor Gripen.


----------



## gripen

sueb4653 said:


> dinner with my family geesh you guys take all out of context and I already said I was a vegetarain


I guess that is one way of saying wolf pack. And gosh my son was not a vegetable that is very offensive!


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> I was at the grocery store. You were having dinner... Who do you guys believe?


buying spices for cooking your child?


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> buying spices for cooking your child?


According to Sue the are best raw. I would not know though.


----------



## sueb4653

hmmm Gripen I havent talked to you personally

wonder why all the amonsity

and what would you know about my preferences in spices

there are not many spices to cook veggies with

seems to me the people in this town are looking for a scape goat


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> hmmm Gripen I havent talked to you personally wonder why all the amonsity and what would you know about my preferences in spices there are not many spices to cook veggies with seems to me the people in this town are looking for a scape goat


Scapewolf actually. you're it


----------



## sinensispsyched

*SUE *gets my vote!


----------



## sueb4653

oh well

we will see how you all feel when the real wolf eats you


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> oh well we will see how you all feel when the real wolf eats you


Real wolf is hanging from the lynch tomorrow. We just need to catch your friends now.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Sue will hang! Baby eater!

Gripen, where did Sue mention anything about being raw? You have entered the radar!


----------



## gripen

Golden State Vivs said:


> Sue will hang! Baby eater!
> 
> Gripen, where did Sue mention anything about being raw? You have entered the radar!


As I rightly should be on the radar. We all are arnt we. Even you GSV...


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Touche! Everyone is a suspect!


----------



## sueb4653

geesh seems like I'm still alive for now but seems like if I'm not talking to you all no one talks

whats up with that

how will you continue with no one to eg you on

has the whole village gone into hiding

you bunch of scaried cats!!


----------



## sinensispsyched

I don't see how self defense is being scared.

Scared is when a wolf by the name of Sue tears through your house and eats your younger brother. Poor Gripen!


----------



## sueb4653

what I'm saying is how do you operate and find the REAL wolves if no one talks

pretty pathatic


----------



## Malakyoma

Well when you die and turn to a wolf in your final moments we'll start questioning each other again like we did with you. Another way to guess would be whoever doesn't vote for you, or at all. I also think we got enough players for the alpha wolf/secret service bonus. So if secret service scouts a wolf I'm sure they'll tell us.


----------



## sueb4653

no one said a word until I started talking so woo beith the one that starts the talking first they will be accused wrongly also

who is going to be the brave one


----------



## Malakyoma

I'll volunteer. Not an issue.


----------



## sueb4653

oh so your a wolf huh

oh what big ears you have and oh what big TEETH you have


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> oh so your a wolf huh
> 
> oh what big ears you have and oh what big TEETH you have


You would know if I was a wolf since you're a wolf. And if I was a wolf I wouldn't be persecuting you so much since I would want to keep you alive. But I don't.


----------



## aNisip

Wow, all everyone cares about is gripens son (no offense will), no one cares about me  ... .
Good luck getting g grisea and s floridensis! I defended myself against these wolves as best I could, Mime mis-portrayed the story, I was not cowaring in some corner...gripens son practically let them eat him...


----------



## sueb4653

arr but there stands the lie you are persecuting me to take the spotlight off yourself

sending an innocent to the gallows to save yourself

tsk tsk


----------



## sueb4653

AndrewNisip said:


> RED TEXT: Wow, all everyone cares about is gripens son (no offense will), no one cares about me  ... .
> 
> Good luck getting g grisea and s floridensis! I defended myself against these wolves as best I could, Mime mis-portrayed the story, I was not cowaring in some corner...gripens son practically let them eat him...


see Andrew you know how it feels to be falsly accused


----------



## aNisip

And I was blinded and deafened by the first wolf ...but I did indeed feel a friendly touch try to save me and stop the bleeding...I don't kno who tried but I have at least one friend...


----------



## sueb4653

if I had been there Andrew I would have tried to help you


----------



## sinensispsyched

Or eat him!

Sorry Andrew, I forgot that you had died. It just makes so much sense for you to be alive!


----------



## sueb4653

he would be MEAT I'm Vegetarian how many times do I have to say that


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Can we resurrect Andrew?

So while we are waiting for Sue to die, we seem to have a number of villagers who are unaccounted for. Suspicious indeed...


----------



## sueb4653

no necromansing(sp) or zombies



Golden State Vivs said:


> Can we resurrect Andrew?
> 
> So while we are waiting for Sue to die, we seem to have a number of villagers who are unaccounted for. Suspicious indeed...


----------



## brancsikia339

AndrewNisip said:


> RED TEXT: Wow, all everyone cares about is gripens son (no offense will), no one cares about me  ... .
> 
> Good luck getting g grisea and s floridensis! I defended myself against these wolves as best I could, Mime mis-portrayed the story, I was not cowaring in some corner...gripens son practically let them eat him...


This is how i felt last time when the wolf killed me and nobody cared  I feel 4 u. And yes i do care


----------



## gripen

I care Andrew. I was to caught up in trying to catch the wolf that I forgot about you. Sorry


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> if I had been there Andrew I would have tried to help you


You were there. You were killing him. Because you are a wolf.


----------



## sueb4653

Malakyoma said:


> You were there. You were killing him. Because you are a wolf.


nope so so wrong


----------



## aNisip

Aww...u guys do care!  ....whoever these wolves are, I have a present waiting for u... muahaha


----------



## Golden State Vivs

AndrewNisip said:


> RED TEXT: Aww...u guys do care!  ....whoever these wolves are, I have a present waiting for u... muahaha


Sounds sinister!

*In my best Mr. T voice* - "I pity da wolf!"


----------



## sueb4653

so where is the game god did he get eaten by a wolf?


----------



## Mime454

*Sueb4653 *_was patiently waiting in line with her 12 unruly children to have their pictures taken with santa when _*Gripen *_approached her menacingly. _

_"Do you think I didn't see that?" he accused_

_"See what?" she asked_

_"You scratching your belly! It was hairier than mine! You're a wolf!"_

_"I am not," she said "I think I'm just coming down with something."_

_He laughed, for who could believe such a story. Sue was at the gallows within the hour, instead of an evening with Santa, the children instead watched their mother's neck snap and the life leave her. They cried. The village didn't comfort them._

_It took all of 30 seconds for the lifeless body to undergo the metamorphosis into a fully fledged werewolf!_

SueB was a wolf! Send those PM's


----------



## Ckowsky

Poor children.....but, I KNEW It!

Now back to the matter at hands....who will adopt the 12 unruly children?


----------



## agent A

Mantid42 said:


> Poor children.....but, I KNEW It!
> 
> know back to the matter at hands....who will adopt the 12 unruly children?


i will!!!!


----------



## Malakyoma

I knew it as well. 100% I knew Sue was a wolf. So now I guess we have to look at who didn't talk much yesterday or who didn't vote for sue. In the "morning" We'll look through everything.


----------



## Mime454

Mantid42 said:


> Poor children.....but, I KNEW It!
> 
> Now back to the matter at hands....who will adopt the 12 unruly children?


Jerry Sandusky?


----------



## aNisip

RED TEXT: SUE YOU ATE ME?!!?!? its ok...women can't resist me!  ^-^ hahaha, but its true


----------



## sueb4653

As the rope went taught I felt myself change I wondered who was going to take care of my children

then I felt the anger emerge " villagers be weary for my brothers and sisters will seek revenge for my death"


----------



## CoolMantid

in?


----------



## Mime454

Hertarem45 said:


> in?


Way too late.

I have all the PM's need to find time to write the narrative.


----------



## sueb4653

*manical laugh* who are my brothers and sisters going to eat next 

I hope they take their time and make you suffer!!!!


----------



## Mime454

_The wolves did not take kindly to the killing of one of their own. They meant to send the village a message while filling their insatiable need for human flesh. The next morning, _*mantid42 *_was found hanging from the same noose that _*sue4653 *_was killed on just hours earlier. He was stripped naked, and his abdomen was ripped open revealing an empty cavity where there was once bowels. _

It is now Day 3. Will end at 10PM Central December 8. Happy voting!


----------



## sueb4653

*more manical laughing*

revenge is mine


----------



## agent A

Mime seems to have a taste for bowels...


----------



## Mime454

agent A said:


> Mime seems to have a taste for bowels...


I imagine that if I were a werewolf it would be the best part. Soft and meaty.


----------



## agent A

Mime454 said:


> I imagine that if I were a werewolf it would be the best part. Soft and meaty.


And crappy


----------



## Golden State Vivs

We have yet to see any signs of alan2296 or cassani98... suspicious indeed.

*grabs pitchfork and torch*

Who's with me?


----------



## agent A

Well cassidy is workin on a science fair so i vote for *alan2296*


----------



## Golden State Vivs

very true, I suppose we can be lenient with Cass...for now.

My vote is for *alan2296* as well.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

are you craving the underworld yet Agent A? I know how much it suits you, lol.


----------



## agent A

Golden State Vivs said:


> are you craving the underworld yet Agent A? I know how much it suits you, lol.


Not yet, but if i didnt know better i'd be suspicious that a wolf would ask that in looking for a next victim :chef:


----------



## Golden State Vivs

nah, just remembered how much you seemed to enjoy running the under world on the last round. not looking for victims, looking for wolves.


----------



## Malakyoma

Yeah Cassani has been busy hasn't had a chance to do much. I don't think she's a wolf. But you're right about alan, seems like he didn't talk much yesterday. neither did sinensis.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I almost mentioned sinensis, but I saw that he has been around so it wasn't as suspicious. Alan though, complete silence.


----------



## hierodula

Golden State Vivs said:


> I almost mentioned sinensis, but I saw that he has been around so it wasn't as suspicious. Alan though, complete silence.


I agree, i vote *Alan*


----------



## sinensispsyched

Sorry, I had a school dance from 7:30-9, with a follow up sleepover afterwards. I didn't have a lot of extra time.


----------



## Malakyoma

Alright I believe you sinensis. I'll vote *Alan* as well


----------



## sueb4653

red text: hmm I hope Alan is tastie my tummy grumbles just thinking about it


----------



## brancsikia339

lol i'm not sure who to vote for. I'm gonna vote for *Cassani98* to be unique :lol: But i honestly don't think it's Alan. Last game u guys killed him off and u guys were wrong, and ur about to kill him off for the same reason as last time.


----------



## sueb4653

you bunch of sniverling villiagers are you all hiding in your homes afraid the big bad wolf gonna get you!

you all need to come out and talk to each other instead of hiding in a corner

fight back and have some guts!


----------



## Golden State Vivs

what happened to the game god btw?


----------



## Malakyoma

Golden State Vivs said:


> what happened to the game god btw?


Wolves mustve got him.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

LAME!


----------



## Malakyoma

sueb4653 said:


> you bunch of sniverling villiagers are you all hiding in your homes afraid the big bad wolf gonna get you!
> 
> you all need to come out and talk to each other instead of hiding in a corner
> 
> fight back and have some guts!


The consensus seems to be allan this time. And if he turns out to be a wolf then Brancsikia would be awfully suspicious since he didnt vote for alan.


----------



## Mime454

_*Alan* was at the village steakhouse w enjoying a day with his family when he made a fatal misteak. He ordered his cut of meat rare. The waiter quickly told the cook who was immediately worried. _

The village sheriff was there within seconds to bring the accused to the gallows.

"I'm not a wolf, I swear!" He pleaded.

It didn't matter, the village's paranoia was in full swing, and so was *alan*. He didn't transform. it is now night 3 need those PM's.


----------



## sueb4653

Come out come out where ever you are!!


----------



## brancsikia339

Malakyoma said:


> The consensus seems to be allan this time. And if he turns out to be a wolf then Brancsikia would be awfully suspicious since he didnt vote for alan.


This is making u suspicious now. Nice job. Be careful when you make accusations. Are we allowed to vote now?


----------



## Malakyoma

brancsikia339 said:


> This is making u suspicious now. Nice job. Be careful when you make accusations. Are we allowed to vote now?


Not yet. still night. I know cassani, sinensis and I arent wolves.


----------



## brancsikia339

Malakyoma said:


> Not yet. still night. I know cassani, sinensis and I arent wolves.


And how do you know that? I was right before


----------



## Malakyoma

brancsikia339 said:


> And how do you know that? I was right before


right before regarding what?


----------



## brancsikia339

Malakyoma said:


> right before regarding what?


about alan not being the wolf, while you all though he was


----------



## Malakyoma

brancsikia339 said:


> about alan not being the wolf, while you all though he was


Because he hadn't been around for a while, and said next to nothing when we lynched sueb who WAS a wolf. thats what I imagine would be wolfy behaviour. Not voting for someone who you knew was a wolf. Sinensis and Cassani were busy, they had reasons to not be here, and now Im positive them and I are not wolves. you however are a different story. I don't know whether you're a wolf or not.


----------



## brancsikia339

Malakyoma said:


> Because he hadn't been around for a while, and said next to nothing when we lynched sueb who WAS a wolf. thats what I imagine would be wolfy behaviour. Not voting for someone who you knew was a wolf. Sinensis and Cassani were busy, they had reasons to not be here, and now Im positive them and I are not wolves. you however are a different story. I don't know whether you're a wolf or not.


I can tell you i'm not i wolf, but I know that alan is busy right now. Between schoolwork and other stuff, he's been busy. I just found it weird that you guys had voted him out after how it happened last game. If you notice, he's barely on the active users list


----------



## Mime454

Sorry for the delay. Finals are finally over, should be near on time from now on.

_*Malakyoma *__was always up late at night, he often walked around the village and could be found in the coffee shop a lot of the time. When he didn't show up in the Starbucks for a few days, the town began to worry. Knowing what they would find, the village decided to break into his home. _

_Their suspicions were confirmed as soon as they opened the door. They encountered the terrible smell of rotting flesh, and found his body, brutally mutilated by the wolves. _

_Day 4. It will end at 4PM Central Tomorrow. _


----------



## agent A

Havent heard from *mantid42* lately, so i vote for them as a wolf!!!


----------



## alan2296

Mime454 said:


> _*Alan* was at the village steakhouse w enjoying a day with his family when he made a fatal misteak. He ordered his cut of meat rare. The waiter quickly told the cook who was immediately worried. _
> 
> The village sheriff was there within seconds to bring the accused to the gallows.
> 
> "I'm not a wolf, I swear!" He pleaded.
> 
> It didn't matter, the village's paranoia was in full swing, and so was *alan*. He didn't transform. it is now night 3 need those PM's.


I am a vegetarian -_-


----------



## alan2296

brancsikia339 said:


> I can tell you i'm not i wolf, but I know that alan is busy right now. Between schoolwork and other stuff, he's been busy. I just found it weird that you guys had voted him out after how it happened last game. If you notice, he's barely on the active users list


 exactly. l literally had like no free time this week so SORRY for not being able to be here.


----------



## sueb4653

alan2296 said:


> I am a vegetarian -_-


red text ROFL thats what I said you fool


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Mantid42 is already dead Agent A.


----------



## gripen

Blaming the dead. Nice job. That puts you under the microscope.

Edit: I mean agent A not you GSV


----------



## Mime454

I think that the master list of villagers is properly updated now. Let me know if I made a mistake.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I'm a bit suspicious about brancsikia, he was accused by Malakyoma, then Malakyoma winds up dead? Trying to cover something up brancsikia? My vote has to be for you *brancsikia339*!


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> Blaming the dead. Nice job. That puts you under the microscope.Edit: I mean agent A not you GSV


Woah woah woah

His name was NOT crossed off when i made my post voting for him, i checked the first post before voting to see who was crossed off

And mime even stated that he forgot to update the list

So im starting to suspect you!!!


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> Woah woah woah His name was NOT crossed off when i made my post voting for him, i checked the first post before voting to see who was crossed off And mime even stated that he forgot to update the list So im starting to suspect you!!!


Keep pointing fingers... That is some stellar evidence GSV. I want to see how he defends himself.


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> Keep pointing fingers... That is some stellar evidence GSV. I want to see how he defends himself.


Hey hercules ate his own children...

And gsv, maybe gripen will eat me for suspecting him...


----------



## Golden State Vivs

gripen said:


> Keep pointing fingers... That is some stellar evidence GSV. I want to see how he defends himself.


I do too. It just looks too fishy, we need to find these wolves, i'm starting to think the wolves are going to take this game AGAIN...


----------



## brancsikia339

Golden State Vivs said:


> I'm a bit suspicious about brancsikia, he was accused by Malakyoma, then Malakyoma winds up dead? Trying to cover something up brancsikia? My vote has to be for you *brancsikia339*!


What would i be trying to cover up? I'm a vegetarian like alan2296. But then there's you, knocking everyone onto your trail to vote off Alan, *Golden State Vivs*!! I think you're the wolf! This is part of your plan to steer everyone onto me, like you did to Alan. Oh, and i didn't accuse Malakyoma, he accused me for defending Alan. Make sure to re-read before accusing someone of a crime they didn't commit!


----------



## gripen

brancsikia339 said:


> What would i be trying to cover up? I'm a vegetarian like alan2296. But then there's you, knocking everyone onto your trail to vote off Alan, *Golden State Vivs*!! I think you're the wolf! This is part of your plan to steer everyone onto me, like you did to Alan. Oh, and i didn't accuse Malakyoma, he accused me for defending Alan. Make sure to re-read before accusing someone of a crime they didn't commit!


Sue was a vegetarian too...


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> Sue was a vegetarian too...


Alan and I are vegetarians (in real life, not this game). This doesn't pertain to the game.


----------



## gripen

brancsikia339 said:


> Alan and I are vegetarians (in real life, not this game). This doesn't pertain to the game.


Then why did you bring it into the game? Seems like you are getting pretty defensive. Like a cornered wolf.


----------



## agent A

I vote *gripen* since he is interrogating brancsikia out of the blue to divert our attention from him!!


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> Then why did you bring it into the game? Seems like you are getting pretty defensive. Like a cornered wolf.


I was defending alan before because i know we're both not wolves. I brought it up because alan did as well


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> I vote *gripen* since he is interrogating brancsikia out of the blue to divert our attention from him!!


That's what i was thinking as well. I vote *gripen*


----------



## agent A

We must do something that should've been done a long time ago! Vote for gripen! Any good father would be older than 12, and would protect his son from wolves

Hes clearly a child eating wolf! And now hes framing brancsikia


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> We must do something that should've been done a long time ago! Vote for gripen! Any good father would be older than 12, and would protect his son from wolves Hes clearly a child eating wolf! And now hes framing brancsikia


It is your word against mine. The difference is I happen to be right. Sorry *Brancsikia* you should have never mentioned being a vegetarian.


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> It is your word against mine. The difference is I happen to be right. Sorry *Brancsikia* you should have never mentioned being a vegetarian.


Fine. you can vote me out but in the end you'll be wrong. Just watch. I'm still voting *gripen*. My choices have nothing to do with a game


----------



## gripen

brancsikia339 said:


> Fine. you can vote me out but in the end you'll be wrong. Just watch. I'm still voting *gripen*. My choices have nothing to do with a game


To each there own I guess.


----------



## hierodula

All right, im gonna vote for *Gripen *instead


----------



## gripen

hierodula said:


> All right, im gonna vote for *Gripen *instead


On what basis. At least tell me what why you are convicting me. Beware of going with the flow.


----------



## hierodula

well, since your child was eaten, youve been crying. I think out of guilt more than the loss....


----------



## Golden State Vivs

brancsikia339 said:


> What would i be trying to cover up? I'm a vegetarian like alan2296. But then there's you, knocking everyone onto your trail to vote off Alan, *Golden State Vivs*!! I think you're the wolf! This is part of your plan to steer everyone onto me, like you did to Alan. Oh, and i didn't accuse Malakyoma, he accused me for defending Alan. Make sure to re-read before accusing someone of a crime they didn't commit!


Actually, if you read my post, I said "I'm a bit suspicious about brancsikia, he was accused by Malakyoma, then Malakyoma winds up dead?"

before YOU accuse me of lacking in comprehension skills, please check your own.  

My vote is still for you *brancsikia*!


----------



## sueb4653

ROFLMAO I love it the villiagers are fighting 

keep fighting my friends soon one will join me

in a vegetarian dinner 

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## brancsikia339

Golden State Vivs said:


> Actually, if you read my post, I said "I'm a bit suspicious about brancsikia, he was accused by Malakyoma, then Malakyoma winds up dead?"
> 
> before YOU accuse me of lacking in comprehension skills, please check your own.
> 
> My vote is still for you *brancsikia*!


Like i said, he accused ME of being the wolf for defending Alan. I wouldn't be questioning if you didn't accuse me of being the wolf


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> Like i said, he accused ME of being the wolf for defending Alan. I wouldn't be questioning if you didn't accuse me of being the wolf


but alan wound up just being a villager

u know, it would HELP if we knew how many wolves we have left to kill!!


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Se we have 2 for Brancsikia and 3 for Gripen.


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> but alan wound up just being a villager
> 
> u know, it would HELP if we knew how many wolves we have left to kill!!


Yes i defended Alan because i knew he wasn't a wolf. If you guys read his comments, he says that he had schoolwork and other stuff to do. How many wolves are there?


----------



## gripen

brancsikia339 said:


> Yes i defended Alan because i knew he wasn't a wolf. If you guys read his comments, he says that he had schoolwork and other stuff to do. How many wolves are there?


I don't know I was going to ask you.


----------



## Malakyoma

Alpha wolf, kamikaze wolf, infected wolf. So sayeth the gamegods posts.


----------



## brancsikia339

Malakyoma said:


> Alpha wolf, kamikaze wolf, infected wolf. So sayeth the gamegods posts.


Thanks.



gripen said:


> I don't know I was going to ask you.


How would i know? I'm not the game god


----------



## gripen

brancsikia339 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How would i know? I'm not the game god


You must have talked with the other wolves?


----------



## brancsikia339

gripen said:


> You must have talked with the other wolves?


How would i talk with wolves? I'm not a wolf. I would be a victim if i came near them!


----------



## Mime454

_"You think I killed by own daughter?" *Gripen *pleaded. _

_The villagers looked from person to person, both now too weathered by grief and panic for logic to take a foothold. _

_"I don't want to live in this world any longer," he said bravely and jumped from the stool on the gallows himself. His neck snapped immediately and he joined his daughter in the great beyond, untainted by the wolfish curse. _

It is now night 4! Send those PM's!


----------



## gripen

Nice job guys  You got me...


----------



## sueb4653

welcome Gripen to my realm


----------



## Golden State Vivs

*standing over the corpse of yet another innocent villager, GSV addresses the survivors*

Is it clear now that Brancsikia is a wolf?!?

I AM Taking Heed Everyone! Ablaze Lanterns and Pitchforks! Hunters Aware! Will Our Lives be Forfeit?!?


----------



## agent A

I thought gripens son died :huh: 

I vote *GoldenStateVivs* since he seems to be leading us to vote for brancsikia

Hes obsessed with killing brancsikia!!


----------



## hierodula

its night


----------



## gripen

Very ambitious agent a


----------



## brancsikia339

You can vote me out, but if you do, you'll be wrong and *GSV* (the wolf) will win. Everyone is obsessed with targeting me! You'll be wrong in the end if you vote me out.


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> Very ambitious agent a


Hey u

Red text only lol


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> Hey u
> 
> Red text only lol


On an apple mobile device (red text)


----------



## agent A

gripen said:


> On an apple mobile device (red text)


Go to your red post, click edit, copy the color code, click cancel, in your new post type [ paste the code ] type the message then and u r good


----------



## sinensispsyched

Have a fun time in heaven (or heck, whichever is best for a wolf) *GSV*.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

######? does no one see the ridiculous evidence against brancsikia?


----------



## sinensispsyched

If I'm still alive to tell about it, he's the next to go. So yeah, either one of you: KILL ME! The evidence will be stacked against you, and the last villager will still be stuck with you. He/She can lynch you.


----------



## brancsikia339

Golden State Vivs said:


> ######? does no one see the ridiculous evidence against brancsikia?


If you vote for me you'll kill another innocent villager. You don't have to believe me. This is just getting annoying.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

why is it getting annoying?


----------



## brancsikia339

Golden State Vivs said:


> why is it getting annoying?


Because i'm getting tired of the constant accusations of me being a wolf and that the awkward coincidences are making me seem guilty when i'm 100% innocent


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> Because i'm getting tired of the constant accusations of me being a wolf and that the awkward coincidences are making me seem guilty when i'm 100% innocent


Ok well there r only 6 players left and 2 r wolves

Theres a 30% chance its either brancsikia or gsv

So idk wat to think


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> Ok well there r only 6 players left and 2 r wolves Theres a 30% chance its either brancsikia or gsv So idk wat to think


and what about you and sinensis? you haven't included yourselves either.


----------



## agent A

brancsikia339 said:


> and what about you and sinensis? you haven't included yourselves either.


why would mime make me a wolf twice? :huh:


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> why would mime make me a wolf twice? :huh:


lol i dunno. I wasn't asking u in particular. I was talking about the others


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Mime's wolf selection could be random, which means you could be the wolf twice.

I understand what you are saying Brancsikia, but only you know that you're 100% innocent, we don't know that. For all we know, you're playing us...


----------



## sueb4653

I'm getting hungry for a new playmate 

who's coming to play with me next?


----------



## Malakyoma

This game might be more fun if some of the players had an ounce of detective prowess...


----------



## Mime454

Pin waiting for a PM from an inactive villager. I going to give them 2 more hours, then we have to move on.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Are you talking about me?


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Malakyoma said:


> This game might be more fun if some of the players had an ounce of detective prowess...


I resent that, I have presented compelling evidence on several occasions, unfortunately it has been falling on deaf ears...


----------



## gripen

Golden State Vivs said:


> I resent that, I have presented compelling evidence on several occasions, unfortunately it has been falling on deaf ears...


Or dead...


----------



## Malakyoma

You would think me fighting with brancsikia and then getting wolfed would be enough evidence for anyone.


----------



## gripen

Malakyoma said:


> You would think me fighting with brancsikia and then getting wolfed would be enough evidence for anyone.


One would think.


----------



## hierodula

Wheres the game god lol?


----------



## Mime454

hierodula said:


> Wheres the game god lol?


I'm alive, but there's a player not sending Pm's and its passing me off. I'm not waiting any longer. Time to post the killing and be done with it, sorry villagers.


----------



## Mime454

_Every morning, the villagers dreaded waking up for fear of what they would find. This morning, one villager was forever relieved of that fear. *Agent A *was found in his bed, murdered as peacefully as a savage lycanthrope could, which is to say not peacefully at all. _

_Not only was *Agent A *found in his bed, but also on the walls, the window ceil and all over the detective's feet. With the population dwindling, everyone knew that this had the potential to be a very bad day. _

IT is now Day 5 which will end at 1 AM central time.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

Let's finish this wolf hunting business now! The wolf has continually fooled everyone, Let this foolish nonsense come to an end! *Brancsikia *has to go!!!


----------



## agent A

funny how i blame gsv and get eaten for it...


Anyways, i enter the broken underworld with little hope that the last wolves will die in time to restore it


Will our escences be destroyed when the underworld collapses??


----------



## Golden State Vivs

agent A said:


> funny how i blame gsv and get eaten for it...
> 
> Anyways, i enter the broken underworld with little hope that the last wolves will die in time to restore it
> 
> Will our escences be destroyed when the underworld collapses??


A convenient situation for the wolf *Brancsikia*, framing the easy target... Sinensis, don't be fooled!


----------



## brancsikia339

Ugh. Sigh.... Really *GSV*. What's ur problem with me? Have fun voting me out. You're gonna be wrong.


----------



## hierodula

*GSV* nuff said


----------



## sueb4653

oh my tummy is rumbling where is the next victim

come out come out where ever you are


----------



## Mime454

_ The fifth time was the charm for the village. They partied hard on the night of the lynching of the first wolf, *golden state vivs*. _

It is now night 5. Enjoy the party, but don't forget those Pm's.


----------



## gripen

Nice run GSV  You had me going the whole game. Only one wolf left?


----------



## aNisip

U guys thought I was away from the game, oh no...I was busy enjoying the constant flow of villagers in my stomach, why do you think sue was always hungry? (Bc I ate them all) no I was not sent into the underworld a wolf, but I like this whole eating ppl thing  ....gsv it was soo difficult to keep my mouth shut, I knew u were one of 'em...smart move by taking me out almost first, u knew I would ve caught u pretty quickly....sorry u had to die will, these villagers are....confused ^-^ (red txt)


----------



## Mime454

Cough. I have no Pm's from anyone. Cough.


----------



## Malakyoma

Dont look at me game god I'm dead. Wolf got me.


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I die and the game ends or what?


----------



## sueb4653

seems like I warned of this when I got killed off lol


----------



## brancsikia339

what happened to the game?


----------



## Mime454

brancsikia339 said:


> what happened to the game?


I haven't received a single pm, I don't know how to continue...


----------



## Malakyoma

The wolf isnt doing any killing, the hunter isnt doing any protecting, the secret service isnt doing any investigating.


----------



## sueb4653

Mime454 said:


> I haven't received a single pm, I don't know how to continue...


then I'd say the wolves have won we have them scared into a corner

they forfeit


----------



## brancsikia339

Is the game over?


----------



## Mime454

brancsikia339 said:


> Is the game over?


For you it is. The rest of us will try to continue.

_Finally recovering from a massive collective hangover, the village began their now all too routine search for the dead among them. It wasn't hard, the smell of decomposing flesh permeated the village as thoroughly as the Christmas spirit had days before. _

They found *brancsikia339*'s house to be the source of the smell. His doorknob wouldn't turn, it was locked posthumously by his congealed blood. When the door was opened, many figured that they would never party again. This image would forever scar them.

With a renewed vigor they continued their hunt for the evil among them.

It is now day. Please vote and let's get this show on the road. We'll resume 3PM Christmas Eve, then the game will take a 24 hour break for the holiday.


----------



## Mime454

_A few minutes later, the first villager committed suicide. *Cassani98* couldn't take the sting of the carnage anymore. Everyone knew that something was wrong with her. Over the last few days, she hadn't spoken to anyone. _

Cassani98 is dead. Too much inactivity.


----------



## brancsikia339

HA! I TOLD YOU I WASN'T THE WOLF!

Oh, but i'm dead now


----------



## agent A

by my calculations now only 2 villiagers remain


Can u update the first post?!?!?


----------



## Mime454

Thanks A.

GAME OVER WOLF WINS.


----------



## Mime454

Hierodula was the kamikaze. Sue infected. GSV alpha.


----------



## sueb4653

Told you I didnt eat Gripens child I was innocent I wasnt biten till after that


----------



## Golden State Vivs

I wasn't clear on the fact that I could only infect one person, otherwise, and I apologize, but I wouldn't have chosen Sue, what with the amount of votes and suspicion already on her prior to being infected.


----------



## gripen

Next game will be better GSV.


----------



## CoolMantid

Good game. I have just been following along and such


----------



## Golden State Vivs

We really need a full village of participants, we had several no-shows this time.


----------



## brancsikia339

Golden State Vivs said:


> We really need a full village of participants, we had several no-shows this time.


Yeah i agree. That's why the game just ended the way it did


----------

